# Bet fo the day 27/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 27, 2022)

Finland ykkonnen
Pepo vs Mikellin
Both team to score


Bet bonus : Faroe 1
HB Torshavn vs Tvoroyri over 2.5

More guaranteed tips https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/07/best-football-tips-today_26.html?m=1


----------

